# binge



## goodthings (Nov 7, 2008)

I am on my third day of a food binge. I am freaking about it how can I get myself out of it before I would just ride it out but this time I want to be proactive does anyone have any tips?


----------



## Tad (Nov 7, 2008)

I don't know what your binges are like, so I don't know what will work for you.

When I feel cravings that I can't ignore, and could just eat and eat and eat without ever satisfying them, what sometimes works for me is:
- have a little bit of the stuff that seems likely (like a couple of pieces of a chocolate bar, one slice of cheese, a few chips)
- then have a lot of something plain with lots of fibre, like a couple of pieces of whole wheat bread or some rye crisps, washed down with a lot of water. If I'm still hungry, can keep having the plain/high fibre stuff and water.

I think the reason it works is I get a bit of the taste or texture I'm maybe looking for, then just get full enough on stuff that won't digest so quickly that I get physically full, and the bland taste maybe kind of ramps down the taste buds.

But that is just me, no idea if it works for anyone else.....and at that, I have to want to get out of that state, and sometimes I don't, and keep going after all sorts of junk.

Best of luck!

-Ed


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Nov 7, 2008)

The best advice I have is to write everything down. This is HUGE in the treatment of eating disorders. Start writing every little thing down...even if you have 3 pages worth of food...it doesn't matter. Do not count calories, just write it all down. Eventually, the task of writing it all down makes it real for you it takes time out to write things down...time when you probably would be binging. 

I know it sounds lame, but it does work. I have been treated for binge eating disorder and this is the first step the recommend.

The second step is to eat 6 planned meals/snacks a day spaced 3 hours apart...and only eat at those times. That combined with writing everything down really helps.

Good luck. I know how terrible you must feel. I have been there many many times.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 7, 2008)

Donni's suggestion of writing all the food you eat down is an excellant one.
Why not try regular vigorous exercise also, as that can help to supress the appetite.
Finally if you are going to binge, try fruits and raw veggies etc like celery with dip, to mimimize the impact.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 7, 2008)

Hafta agree with writing it down - a food diary can be an incredible tool, and scary as hell at times. It can be scary to do sometimes, but it will also be a sort of center that has a strange comfort.

The fact that part of you wants out of the current cycle is a good thing. Perhaps that means the binge is near it's end. If you find writing food down to be too scary - try lining up the wrappers, containers, plates, etc. Become conscious of what you're eating.

Above all, don't beat yourself up. This isn't about guilt or shame... you are simply cataloging... so you can get your brain and emotions focused on something positive and get the binge off track. Don't assign judgments to the foods you ate, or how much. Just write them down.


----------



## CynPart2 (Nov 25, 2008)

When I eat chaotically, it's usually a reflection of chaos in other parts of life. Try writing to yourself about the situations that feel out-of-control and then come up with one or two concrete, simple ways to address each concern -- at least in part. And if your living space has become messier than usual, take some time to clean and organize. Systematically facing your challenges and managing your environment might help to give you a little more clarity and control. Good luck.


----------

